# Biomare



## Fuscus (Jun 26, 2010)

I just want to say a big thank you to all those who recommended feeding Biomare to rodents. Its a lot cheaper than the other brands, suits the mesh size I use and the rats are thriving.

And - very importantly - it does not smell. This is super important as the rat cave is directly under the kitchen and the cheese and kisses is unaware of them:shock:


----------



## grimbeny (Jun 26, 2010)

have the other rat foods you have used smelt? My rat cave smells a bit but i dont think its the food that is the problem.


----------



## Fuscus (Jun 26, 2010)

grimbeny said:


> have the other rat foods you have used smelt? My rat cave smells a bit but i dont think its the food that is the problem.


Yep. Another brands pellets were too small for my mesh. The rodents would pull them through (or horde them in the back) and it smelt like rotten meat


----------



## Hsut77 (Jun 26, 2010)

I use Bio Mare as a part of my feed, the only problem with it is the Rats go crazy for it. Put one scoop of Bio Mare and I scoop of Cummings on the mesh two hours later all the Bio Mare is gone and it takes another day for them to eat the cummings. The cast off in the bottom of the bags is great for the Woodies aswell.


----------



## -Matt- (Jun 26, 2010)

I only feed my rats biomare (and occassional fruit & vegies) and they thrive and breed like crazy.


----------



## voodoo (Jun 26, 2010)

I have 500 rats and mice all on BioMare...I go through about 75kgs a week... they love it.


----------



## cougars (Jun 26, 2010)

Who makes BioMare? I asked a local fodder shop and he couldn't find it in his catalog's


----------



## Brettix (Jun 26, 2010)

It is a horse pellet so try a animal produce store.


----------



## wokka (Jun 26, 2010)

It is made in Gunnedah NSW by Prydes Stockfeeds.


----------



## solar 17 (Jun 26, 2010)

*Biomare is made by Prydes Pty Ltd. 256 Quia Rd. Gunnedah [NSW] phone 02-6742 4423.....Website:Pryde's EasiFeed :: Quality Extruded Horse Feed cheers solar 17 [Baden]*


----------



## cougars (Jun 26, 2010)

Thanks for the info


----------



## Surfcop24 (Jun 27, 2010)

Can I suggest, make sure you give additional nutrients when on feeding Biomare... 

My rats went through a stage of eating the babies.... 

Upon adding some dog food, mixed grains, and occasional fruits or veges... This has ceased..


----------



## wokka (Jun 27, 2010)

Surfcop24 said:


> Can I suggest, make sure you give additional nutrients when on feeding Biomare...
> 
> My rats went through a stage of eating the babies....
> 
> Upon adding some dog food, mixed grains, and occasional fruits or veges... This has ceased..


 I would be looking elsewhere for the cause of your problem. We run 1000s of breeding rats on only biomare without them eating babies.


----------



## bundysnake (Jun 27, 2010)

i have had heaps of mums eating their whole litter lately and im feeding a mix of biomare & aus organics rodent cubes. Think i might drop the Aus organics stuff...........not sure why they do it.


----------



## kupper (Jun 27, 2010)

i have had no issues with my rats since i started feeding biomare , previous on cummins i had them eating babies there litters where extremely varied and they stunk


----------



## AM Pythons (Jun 27, 2010)

i feed biomare & vella.. have had them eat baby's when feeding on vella, not anymore,


----------



## jacorin (Jun 27, 2010)

hey tony,where do you get the biomare from around here??..... how are your rodents doing on it???? how much it cost you??


----------



## congo_python (Jun 27, 2010)

After the same answer guys...how much is it and for how many kg's??


----------



## kupper (Jun 27, 2010)

20 kilo bag cost me 26 bucks


----------



## byron_moses (Jun 27, 2010)

guys norco rural normally stocks it


----------



## wokka (Jun 27, 2010)

jacorin said:


> hey tony,where do you get the biomare from around here??..... how are your rodents doing on it???? how much it cost you??


 Kirkwoods, maitland


----------



## jacorin (Jun 27, 2010)

kool....thx wokka


----------



## The Devil (Jun 28, 2010)

bundysnake said:


> i have had heaps of mums eating their whole litter lately and im feeding a mix of biomare & aus organics rodent cubes. Think i might drop the Aus organics stuff...........not sure why they do it.


 
I've had litters disappear at times and to me it doesn't seem to matter what I am using for food at the time. It usually seems to be with first time mothers and usually only happens the once. 
Maybe some first time mothers just don't know how to look after their babies....


----------



## congo_python (Jun 29, 2010)

$26 for 20kg's is expensive, i get vella cubes for $20/20 kg's


----------



## kupper (Jun 29, 2010)

I stand corrected 21 a 25 kilo bag other half Handed me the receipt today from riddells creek horse supply


----------



## congo_python (Jun 29, 2010)

Devil i have Had the same results as you.....but i dislike the occasional tub that are food collectors,as they waste alot of food piling it up in the back corner of the tub and not consuming it.but i do find this happens more so in winter.


----------

